# A diabetic registration plate?



## ypauly (Aug 7, 2013)

Saw this on our travels today.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2013)

Wonder if he is called 'Basil' ?


----------



## Caroline (Aug 9, 2013)

I looked quick and read it as something with an altogether different meaning...


----------



## cazscot (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw one today (whilst driving so couldn't take a picture) that ended in OAP...


----------



## Darren w (Aug 19, 2013)

I carnt read it . What does it say ?


----------



## ypauly (Aug 19, 2013)

It say BOLUS Daz


----------

